# How to remove front bumper? May be the only way to access the horn.



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

I'm going to roll the dice and try this trick for the Mk-VI Jetta to attempt to upgrade the similarly cheapened horn in the Beetle.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=437253










http://www.fixmyvw.com/premium-soun...at-5-year-warranty-3b0951221-3b0951223-1-set/

In the Jetta, you could get to the horn via the bumper grille; but in the Beetle, the horn is barely visible once the grille is off, never mind trying to access it - it's sorta behind the radiator. Removing the engine "shield" didn't help, the horn is too far forward of the front edge of the shield. Ditto for trying to get to it from the passenger-side front tire fender-well; again, it's too far from the point of access. And in all cases, there's too much stuff packed around it, you can't even get a wrench on there, never mind having any room to turn said wrench.

So this unfortunately means the bumper has to come off. However, I can't find a thread about this here (yes I searched), including the FAQ (yes I looked). How does the front bumper cover come off?

(And if you already upgraded your horn, can you do so without removing the bumper cover?)


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

*Bumper*

I would like to see a front bumper removal write up also but I removed the front tire on the passenger side and the plastic fender liner and the horn was easy to access from there after I removed the windshield washer tank.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

The forums are lonely these days for the beetle, I have the removal instructions for the bumper I'll post them up tomorrow for you.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

12TURBO said:


> I would like to see a front bumper removal write up also but I removed the front tire on the passenger side and the plastic fender liner and the horn was easy to access from there after I removed the windshield washer tank.


So what's the deal with the windshield washer tank? I turned the wheels as far as they would go (left) and peeked back the liner and there's no way to get to it on my R-Line. I'd like to so as to clean the (poop) Rain-X out of it so I can get the sensor working again.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

GZB said:


> So what's the deal with the windshield washer tank?


I'd like to know as well. How do you remove the tank? That was the biggest (but not the only) obstacle to the horn from the fender.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I do not know about the R-Line but on my 2012 Turbo beetle when i was installing my water/meth pump I took out the tank to tap into as the supply source and found enough space for the pump if I adjusted the horn location. So i took out the horn and made a new bracket to get it out of the way of my pump and then reinstalled everything without issue.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

12TURBO said:


> I do not know about the R-Line but on my 2012 Turbo beetle when i was installing my water/meth pump I took out the tank to tap into as the supply source and found enough space for the pump if I adjusted the horn location. So i took out the horn and made a new bracket to get it out of the way of my pump and then reinstalled everything without issue.


I don't suppose you could share how you removed the horn? I found it impossible to do from the passenger side front fender. The horn is too far away, and the opening is too narrow, thanks to the washer tank and other crap.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

g-man_ae said:


> I don't suppose you could share how you removed the horn? I found it impossible to do from the passenger side front fender. The horn is too far away, and the opening is too narrow, thanks to the washer tank and other crap.


I took out the washer tank as I was preparing it for use as supply tank for my water/meth kit.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

g-man_ae said:


> I'd like to know as well. How do you remove the tank? That was the biggest (but not the only) obstacle to the horn from the fender.


Let me put it this way. It must be a real SOB. I had mine in for the 20k oil change/maintenance and asked them to fix the washer sensor. Even after taking out the entire wheel liner (I watched the tech in horror as he ripped it from the wheel well and flung it to the shop floor ), he only popped the sensor out and cleaned it. Even after all that he wouldn't even take the tank out. But after reassembly, they also ran some cleaner of some kind thru it too. (From I was told...) but the sensor is working again!


----------



## redscarab (Aug 18, 2015)

*Any instructions?*

Hi. Do you have those bumper removal instructions? Appreciate any help...


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

GZB said:


> Let me put it this way. It must be a real SOB. I had mine in for the 20k oil change/maintenance and asked them to fix the washer sensor. Even after taking out the entire wheel liner (I watched the tech in horror as he ripped it from the wheel well and flung it to the shop floor ), he only popped the sensor out and cleaned it. Even after all that he wouldn't even take the tank out. But after reassembly, they also ran some cleaner of some kind thru it too. (From I was told...) but the sensor is working again!



When I removed my washer tank there was one screw I removed from the bottom that was hard to access but I did not feel the need to throw anything maybe because it was my own car parts that I planned to replace after I installed the water/meth supply line. It is also requires a little force to disconnect the OEM filler parts from the tank but if I remember correctly that can be done from the top.


----------



## tinyfusion (Nov 10, 2015)

*2012 Beetle Turbo From Bumper Cover Removal*

Hi, I was wondering if you still had those instructions for removing the front bumper cover? If you, I'd be really grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

I gave up since no one here wants to share these instructions :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

g-man_ae said:


> I gave up since no one here wants to share these instructions :thumbdown:



Hey I just scored a second bumper skin so my fabricator is going to start making me a custom bumper so if u can give me some time I will be able to share how removing mine goes... Unfortunately it will probably be early next year before I get this all complete as we are heading into our busy season

Sorry I can't help more


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

hope this helps. I don't own a Beetle anymore hence not on this forum much


----------

